# Fish information



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

http://www.thatpetplace.com/LiveFis...H/Class/Goldfish/T1/F90+0022+2002/Detail.aspx


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2006)

do you have a question about it?


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

no I meant to share this


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I guess my question is why?


----------



## x-Golden-Lucy-x (Jan 14, 2006)

Probably because he thought it was a good helpful link, i dont have a problem with people being volantarily helpful  i actually did find that link very useful as im discussing it on another forum, thankyou bluemaxx.. turns out those siamese dolls do get bigger than 2"


----------



## Niki2105 (Apr 12, 2005)

I dont have a problem with people posting information either but instead of just putting the link there i think he should have put down a little something to explain it. Like here is a good site on such and such that i found... just so that we know what the link is there for.


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

sorry next time I will do tha tI was racing out the door and had it already topost.
Also I am a girl. Blue maxx was my awsome betta that just passed away about a week ago.


----------



## x-Golden-Lucy-x (Jan 14, 2006)

sorry  correct that to 'she'..


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

yeah! j/k
Anyways i have a new betta, he;s a cluew/ red crowntail. His name is flipper


----------

